# BBQ Motor..What would you do with it?



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

All right Gang,
I found a old BBQ motor for $3.00
It has no on/off switch,(just plug it in),and does not have any attachments with it.(like the arm,where the meat is placed).
I really want to add some movement to the yard this year.
Does'nt have to be fancy,just something to add a dose of creepiness.
Its a western style haunt,(see the Vulture Hill thread in haunts and yards for pics),so think along those lines.
There is a Wells Fargo box in the yard,can we do something with that?
I am electroniclly deficient,so try to keep it simple.
Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you mean like a motor for a spit?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If so, how about having someone being BBQed on the turning spit?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm thinking FCG or axeworthy ghost. I'm hoping to have time to build the axeworthy ghost myself as a I have a ceiling fan motor that no longer has a use.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You could make a cam shaft so a head or hand slowly pops up and down in the wells fargo box.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

hey I made this with a bbq motor http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2276&highlight=grave+grabber


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im using my BBQ Motor to make the witch stir her cauldron. I took the rod (you can use any rod that will fit) and bent it 2 X so the motor is laying down, the rod comes up, bends forward 1/2 the diameter of the barrel then straight up. I will attach a foam "stick" to it for the witch to lightly grab and presto. shes stiring the cauldron...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

yes,its a motor for turning a spit inside a covered BBQ
Thanks to all for the great ideas


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Heres my BBQ motor set up to accept the "stir stick" for my witch. It (pvc pipe) will fit over the handle and slide down to the bend. Then I will put the pink foam above it and chop it up like Scare FX did.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks all for the replies and ideas.Now let see what trouble I can get into.


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

This was recently discussed. If you check out Hauntforum and Halloweenforum for 'rotisserie' you'll get a lot of ideas.


----------

